# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Welke AD het beste bij onrust/nervositeit ?

## catwoman13

Hallo,
ik zou heel graag jullie ervaringen lezen wat betreft welke AD en onrust/nervositeit klachten
heb 13 jaar Citalopram geslikt die helaas niks meer voor mij deed en moest van de psygiater over stappen
naar Wellburtin xr 150 mg.....maar lees nergens dat die ook helpt bij mijn klachten
vandaar mijn vraag??
Mvg.....

----------


## supernikje

Ik vrees dat je daar geen pasklaar antwoord kan op krijgen.
Elk AD werkt verschillend van persoon tot persoon en onrustig/nervositeit is trouwens ook één van de vele bijwerkingen van AD.
AD mag dan het veelbelovend en nog steeds veel voorgeschreven middel zijn van psychiaters, ondertussen is al lang bekend dat het zelden doet wat men ervan verwacht.
Laatst nog een reportage gezien van verschillende psychiaters die hun ervaring deelden hierover.

Zelf heb ik met verschillende psychiatrische patiënten gewerkt en wat me opviel aan hun medicatie is dat er steeds maar bijkwam. 
Voor elke bijwerking kwam er een middel bij tot men aan meer dan 10 pillen/dag zat.

Er is ook geen sluitend onderzoek over AD dat het effectief werkt tegen depressie.
Van de SSRI's weten we wel dat ze het niveau van de serotonine verhogen, echter is nooit bewezen dat de meeste depressies een gevolg zijn van tekort aan deze stof. Andere stoffen in de hersenen en de wisselwerking ervan kan even goed een oorzaak zijn.

Oorzaken die eigenlijk altijd eerst zouden uitgesloten moeten worden zijn de volgende :
- schildklierproblemen
- tekort aan vit. D

Via een gewoon bloedonderzoek kunnen de schildklierwaarden en de vit D gehalte in het bloed makkelijk nagecheckt worden.
Spijtig genoeg is dit geen standaard procedure bij de psychiater.
Bij een te traag/te snel werkende schildklier of een tekort aan vit. D kan nochtans snel en adequaat gehandeld worden.

Heb je ook gesprekken met je psychiater?
Enkel medicatie voorschrijven is wel makkelijk maar uiteindelijk hebben de mensen toch eerder baat aan goede gesprekken en een degelijke opvolging.

Een veiligere vorm van AD is Sint-Janskruid. Het kan de werking van de pil verminderen en je moet opletten met bepaalde betablokkers + overgevoeligheid voor zonlicht maar als je daar geen problemen mee hebt is het een zegen t.o.v. de klassieke AD. Omdat het verder geen bijwerkingen heeft.
De meeste mensen worden namelijk nog zieker van de bijwerkingen.
Er zijn heel veel onderzoeken gevoerd naar de werking van St-Janskruid waaruit blijkt dat het goed helpt bij milde tot matige depressie.
Het is betaalbaar als je het bijvoorbeeld in het Kruidvat koopt. Wel zoek je best eens de aanbevolen dosis op, een te lage dosis zal weinig tot niets uitmaken.
Daar zijn vastgestelde waardes voor dacht ik.

Ik vernoem het vooral omdat het ook helpt tegen onrust.
Er zijn nog tal van andere natuurlijke rustgevende middelen (veilig qua bijwerkingen en niet belastend voor je organen op lang termijn), tal van deze middelen hebben ook getest geweest en hun werking is bewezen ; dus geen zorgen op dat vlak.
Maar aangezien je met AD gestopt bent is het misschien wel idealer om naar een natuurlijke AD als st-janskruid te beginnen die een algemene werking heeft i.p.v. een middel die enkel rust geeft.

Succes in ieder geval.

----------


## catwoman13

bedankt voor je berichtje...
bij mij zijn alle bloed testen gedaan zelfs hormonen en alles was goed, vit D was 57 dus iets aan de lage kant maar slik per dag al 9 weken 
2000 ie bij (ben dus ziek in een gezond lichaam)
Citalopram werkt op serotine en Wellburtin op dopamine en nordaline vandaar de omschakeling

volgens het behandelplan van de psygoloog en psygiater heb ik een onverklaarbare onrust/nervositeit/angst in mijn lichaam
die mijn hele dag beheerst wat ik ook doe sporten/afleiding
door de onrust ben ik de hele dag misselijk en kan ik nauwelijks eten, ben dan ook al 11 kilo afgevallen
van het 1 verval je in het ander zeg maar, slikt wel extra goede vitamines elke dag
ben niet depressief (word je wel van deze klachten) en lig/zit ook niet te piekeren...dit alles duurt nu alweer 9 weken
ik neem de medicijnen dus hier tegen en heb het niet vanwege de medicijnen

Welbutrin heb ik nu al 4 weken 150mg en verwacht dat de psygiater ze gaat ophogen naar 300mg
daarnaast slik ik al 9 weken 5 oxazepam op 1 dag, weet dat ze erg verslavend zijn maar ben niet verslavingsgevoelig volgens mijn psygiater en huisarts dit omdat ik ze in 13 jaar tijd al vaker periodes heb geslikt en er gemakkelijk weer van af kom
13 jaar geleden toen ik begonnen ben met Citalopram heb ik er 8 op een dag geslikt, toen werd ik angstig van de angst
nu weet ik inmiddels wat het is en ben ik daar ook niet meer bang voor
vorig jaar rond deze tijd dezelfde klachten weer Citalopram opgehoogt en na 8 weken weer klachten vrij en nu 1 jaar later weer deze klachten vandaar dat de psygiater denk dat Citalopram niks meer voor mij doet

ik heb een heel druk karakter en angstklachten zitten bij mij in de familie, ook willen ze me gaan testen op ADHD

mijn psygoloog zegt dat ze me niet eerder kan helpen dan dat de klachten over zijn (cognitieve gedrags therapie) wel geeft ze me tips, elke dag wandelen, minder roken, handwerken afleiding...maar dit zijn de dingen die ik allang weet en toepas

wil morgen toch eens met mijn psygiater dit alles bespreken en kijken of hij meer voor me kan betekenen dan alleen de controle
over mijn medicijnen gebruik

Gr....

----------


## supernikje

Heb je er eventueel al eens aan gedacht om je maag te laten onderzoeken (gastroscopie)?
Ik dacht lange tijd dat mijn misselijkheid ook van de stress kwam en na jaren sukkelen bleek dat ik met maagontsteking en maagzweer zit.
D.m.v. biopsie werd de helicobacter gevonden en hiervoor heb ik antibiotica moeten nemen ; het is een bacterie die maagzweren veroorzaakt, dus zolang ze niet weg is heeft de maag behandelen weinig zin.
Maar ben dus ook de laatste jaren enorm afgevallen daardoor.

Van bepaalde vitamines kan je ook onrustig worden. 
Wat nooit kwaad kan is even met alles stoppen en dan stuk voor stuk weer opstarten en er dan op letten of je verandering voelt.

Sint-Janskruid mag je niet combineren met Ad, kan het altijd aan je psy eens vragen maar interactie is niet zo bekend of aan te raden.
Net zoals interactie tussen verschillende vormen van AD.

Maar er zijn anders wel nog verschillende kruiden die rust kunnen brengen. Is verschillend van persoon tot persoon natuurlijk.
Sommige supplementen zijn ook niet zo duur om eens uit te proberen, zoals valeriaan bijvoorbeeld van het merk van Kruidvat.

----------


## catwoman13

buiten deze periodes om (zo noem ik ze maar) heb ik geen last van mijn maag
het komt echt van de nervositeit....
morgen maar eens afwachten wat de psyg te melden heeft en hoe verder
bedankt tot zover
gr...

----------


## supernikje

Ik had ook geen last tijdens rustigere periodes de eerste jaren. Stress zet zich altijd af op de gevoelige plaatsen.
Maar het kan inderdaad ook zijn dat je misselijkheid geen enkele lichamelijke oorzaak heeft.

----------


## Adike

Ik zou als natuurgeneeskundige allereerst in kaart willen brengen wat je eet en drinkt door een eetdagboek bij te laten houden. Verder zou ik willen zien waar die nervositeit vandaan komt door schematherapie toe te passen. Daarbij kan bekeken worden of je iets hebt aan Bachbloesem, fytotherapie en homeopathie.

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik willen adviseren om niet als eerste naar een drogist te gaan, omdat je het risico hebt dat je de verkeerde dosis of middel of potentie uitkiest wat een negatief effect kan hebben. Zeker omdat ik je dossier niet ken en er interacties met de medicijnen die je al neemt, kunnen ontstaan. Als natuurgeneeskundige en psychosociale hulpverleenster zou ik het liefst ook contact leggen om tot een goed natuurgeneeskundig behandelplan te komen.

Ik wens je echt heel veel sterkte om een kwalitatief beter leven te krijgen.

----------


## catwoman13

Adike...
bedankt voor je berichtje helaas woon je een beetje te ver weg van mij...ik woon op de veluwe
daarbij heb ik in het verleden Homeopathische middelen gebruikt die niet geholpen hebben

wat ik eet op 1 dag......nou daar kan ik kort mee zijn....1 boterham met kaas en een heel klein portie warm eten
3 glazen water en ong 8 koppen cafeinevrije koffie
1000mg vitC 2000ie vitD 1000mg magnesium en dan nog een multivitamine....dit alles van de apotheek dus geen goedkope rotzooi
dit alles verdeelt over de hele dag om toch wat binnen te krijgen


mijn psygiater heeft vandaag de wellbutrin verhoogt naar 300 mg

----------


## supernikje

Ow, dat is toch heel weinig dat je eet op een dag.
Maar dit doe je dan (zo weinig eten) omdat je last hebt van misselijkheid?
Het zou toch wel interessant zijn voor jou om iets te vinden die de misselijkheid vermindert zodanig dat je terug een beetje "normaal" kan eten.
Want draai het of keer het zoals je wil maar met je huidig eetpatroon ga je vroeg of laat tekorten krijgen. Niet persé in je bloedwaarden hoor, dat kan best oké zijn. Maar wat in je cellen terecht komt (en dus je organen laat functioneren) dat zien ze niet in een gewoon bloedonderzoek.
En ik bedoel ook niet direct een vitaminetekort maar een lichaam die langdurig te weinig gevoed wordt daar begint van alles mee fout te lopen.
Onlangs nog gezien hoe iemand die nog maar een 3 kg op korte tijd verloor ziek werd, hormonen in de war, maandstonden uitblijven, lage bloeddruk, enz...
Je kan dan zoveel vitamines nemen als je wil, die kunnen niet alles compenseren.
En vitamines hoeven ook niet persé duur te zijn of van bij de apotheker te komen om degelijk te zijn  :Wink: 
Om voorbeeld te geven ; magnesium nooit in oxide kopen (duurdere apotheekmerken zijn soms op basis van het goedkoop maar slecht opneembaar oxide) maar beter citraat of glycinaat.

Ik weet dat het geen lachertje is als je bijna dagelijks misselijk bent om een degelijk voedingspatroon op te bouwen, geloof me.
Zelf heb ik na verloop van tijd ook een lijstje moeten maken van wat wel nog kon voor mij, en soms wordt het zelfs wel saai.
Maar liever dat dan opnieuw dagelijks misselijk te lopen en verder gewicht te verliezen.

Ik hoop dat jou huisdokter of psychiater kan helpen met de misselijkheid of tenminste het probleem doorzien ook al kan het een gevolg zijn van de onrust.


@ Adike : kan je eventueel geen tips geven van bepaalde natuurlijke middelen waarvan je sowieso weet dat het geen kwaad kan met haar huidige medicatie?
Zijn er kruiden die haar zouden kunnen helpen voor het misselijk gevoel?
Zelf denk ik aan zoethout, maar er zijn er vast nog andere.
Uiteindelijk vernoemt Catwoman toch wat ze voorlopig inneemt en als natuurtherapeute zal je vast wel weten wat wel/niet mag met AD.

----------


## catwoman13

supernikje........
slik ook magnesium citraat (zoek alles zorgvuldig uit op internet)
het misselijke gevoel komt echt van de zenuwen....zodra die weer weg zijn kan ik weer normaal eten, vandaar ook de oxa dan heb ik minder zenuwen en kan ik wat eten
zo heb ik dat de vorige keren ook ervaren....oja...ik drink ook wel eens overdag een flesje nutricia drink voeding
ik hoop maar dat de AD snel zal aanslaan

Adike.......
ja alle adviezen zijn natuurlijk welkom

----------


## supernikje

Ik geloof wel hoor dat de misselijkheid enkel van de zenuwen kan komen, bedoelde enkel dat je niet hoeft te wachten tot deze zakken om iets te zoeken tegen jouw misselijkheid.
11 kg verliezen is toch een enorme verandering voor het lichaam, weet natuurlijk niet in welke tijdspanne dat gebeurde.
Wat bedoel je met "oxa"?

----------


## catwoman13

oxa= oxazepam
ik hoop dan dat er iets is waardoor ik dan niet meer misselijk van de zenuwen hoef te zijn...zal het er morgen ook eens met mijn huisarts over hebben
11 kilo in 10 weken tijd afgevallen...was 80 nu 69 met een lengte van 1.60....dus kan het gelukkig nog wel hebben...maar dat is dan ook de enige prettige bijkomstigheid
wel weer strak in de bikini deze zomer....

----------


## catwoman13

en oja supernikje....vind het heel fijn dat je reageert!!

----------


## supernikje

Dat is inderdaad heel snel, gelukkig had je nog wat reserve  :Wink: 
De Oxazepam, dat is een benzo. Die is eerder verslavend dan je AD.
Ik neem al jaren Temesta een andere benzo.
Het geeft tijdelijk rust in mijn hoofd en lichaam = goed om eens volledig tot rust te komen.
Merk echter na al die jaren dat de dosis regelmatig moet verhoogd worden om het op zelfde niveau te houden. En dat verhogen heb ik na al die jaren stop gezet.
M.a.w. na afkicken tot een minimumdosis deze nu onderhouden en enkel sporadisch (als de spanning niet meer uit te houden is in hoofd en lichaam) hogere dosis nemen tijdens de dag en dan ook effectief in bed gaan liggen om te slapen. Dat is wat mij momenteel het beste helpt...
Verder ben ik zelf ook nog op zoek hoor welk middel die niet verslavend is en zonder bijwerkingen me in de toekomst kan helpen om gemakkelijker rust te vinden.
Ik herken voor een deel toch wel symptomen waar jij ook mee kampt, dus graag gereageerd en wie weet kunnen we van mekaar nog tips opsteken.

Succes voor morgen bij de huisarts.

----------


## Adike

Ook ik vind dat er meer aandacht moet komen voor normale voeding. Het is echt te beperkt wat je eet. Hierdoor ontstaat nervositeit en stress, door voedingstekorten. Bovendien al die pillen op een bijna lege maag is een aanslag op de maag en kan ook misselijkheid veroorzaken. 

Ik vind het niet verstandig om op dit moment nog meer belastende dingen te adviseren. Graag zou ik mij er verder in willen verdiepen maar dan met een voedingsdagboek, waarin exact staat wat er gegeten en gedronken wordt. Ik werk ook via skype en email en word geheel of gedeeltelijk vergoed door verzekeringsmaatschappijen als je aanvullend verzekerd bent. Je kunt niet verwachten dat je problemen met een advisering van een kruid opgelost zijn. Het is een complex geheel van verkeerd aangeleerd gedrag, spanningen die in het verleden zijn ontstaan en eetstoornissen.

Als je hier van bewust bent kun je er aan gaan werken en komen tot een kwalitatief beter leven.

----------


## Flogiston

Neem medicijnen altijd in volgens de aanwijzingen op de verpakking of van de arts of apotheker.

Sommige medicijnen _moeten_ juist op een lege maag worden ingenomen. Niet allemaal natuurlijk - maar om nou te zeggen dat je dat nooit mag doen omdat dat een "belasting van de maag" zou zijn, zou wel eens een heel verkeerd idee kunnen zijn. Bij sommige medicijnen gaat de werking namelijk verloren als je eerst iets eet en dan pas het medicijn neemt.

Vertrouw op je arts en op de apotheker, niet op een willekeurig advies dat iemand op Internet rondbazuint.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Het is niet zomaar een gok wat er wel of niet op een lege maag moet ingenomen worden.
Het is dan ook weer belachelijk hoe jullie mekaar tegenspreken Adike en Flogiston.
Het klopt zeker dat sommige medicatie en zeker ook vitaminen op een lege maag best wel last kunnen veroorzaken.
Als het op een lege maag moet of als er bij medicatie gegeten moet of als er bepaalde zaken niet mogen gedronken worden (vb melk) dan staat dat in de bijsluiter. 
Van vitaminen zal je het best zelf aanvoelen als je het niet verdraagt op lege maag. Omdat ik zelf ook vit D neem weet ik dat je bij deze best iets eet, op lege maag wordt ik daar echt misselijk van.

Ook al ben ik zelf overtuigd van de werking van kruiden en homeopathie vind ik je manier van werken (via skype/mail) nogal twijfelachtig Adike.
Mijn homeopaat die trouwens ook huisarts is zou nooit iemand aanraden om op deze manier op consult te komen. Als die echt zou willen helpen en de afstand is te groot zou deze eerder een goede arts in de omgeving aanraden.
Als catwoman het zelf nodig vind om haar voedingsschema te delen en samen aan te werken kan dit dan niet vrijblijvend via dit forum?

"Vetrouwen op je arts en op apotheker" is dan ook weer de laatste raad die ik zou geven. 
Als ik dit altijd zo gedaan hebben dan wil je niet weten waar ik nu zat. En dat geldt voor veel mensen.
Het is eerder verstandig om hun advies in twijfel te trekken en zou eerder getuigen van een ongezonde logica indien men dat niet deed wanneer men ziek blijft.
Artsen maken ook fouten. Soms omdat ze geen moeite willen doen, soms omdat ze niet kunnen luisteren, soms onbewust, soms omdat ze niet beter weten, en vul de rest maar zelf aan :P

----------


## catwoman13

ADIKE....
het lijkt mij inderdaad ook geen goed idee om op deze manier met jou verder tegaan/te werken
liever een therapeut waar ik naartoe kan gaan......en deze eetstoornis is alleen in de perioden dat ik me zo slecht voel (nu 3x in 13 jaar tijd)

FLOGISTON......
er staat alleen dat ik ze het liefst smorgens in moet nemen...niet dat ik er ook bij moet eten
en ik zoek alles zorgvuldig uit via internet voordat ik zomaar iets inneem

SUPERNIKJE...
vandaar dat ik een boterham over de dag verdeelt opeet ivm de medecatie en vitamines die ik inneem
en ja...ik had ook verwacht dat het advies van adike vrijblijvend zou zijn..en niet gelijk met wel/niet vergoede consulten aan zou komen
en adviezen van arts/apotheek trek in altijd zorgvuldig na...misschien wel teveel...vandaar ook dat ik op dit forum terecht ben gekomen
het is altijd goed om je in te lezen en niet zomaar klakkeloos iets aan neemt

----------


## Flogiston

> Het is niet zomaar een gok wat er wel of niet op een lege maag moet ingenomen worden


Precies, supernikje, dat zeg ik. Die informatie staat gewoon in de bijsluiter, of je krijgt het te horen van je arts of apotheker.

Het is dus niet verstandig om op Internet zomaar te beweren dat je nooit iets op een lege maag zou moeten nemen. Dat klopt gewoon niet.

Flogiston

----------


## catwoman13

nou.......
de psygologe kan me voorlopig niet verder helpen zegt ze omdat de symthomen eerst over moeten zijn
dus eigenlijk bedoeld ze dat de medicijnen moeten gaan werken of dat het vanzelf moet over gaan??
als advies heb ik mee gekregen minder roken, gezonder eten en veel bewegen maar dit alles had ze de vorige keer ook tegen me gezegd
denk dat ze het gewoon niet meer weet....mag over 3 weken weer eens komen
heb gelijk mijn psygiater op gebeld en gevraagd of hij wel meer voor me kan betekenen dan alleen advies voor de medicijnen en dat gaat hij volgende week met me bekijken

heb de dokter aan de telefoon gehad en heb zetpillen voor de misselijkheid gekregen die ik morgen kan ophalen
kijken of dat werkt

verder heb ik vandaag voor het eerst de ophoging naar 300 mg genomen en verder nog geen echte klachten gehad
wat meer misselijk maar of dat van de ophoging komt??

----------


## supernikje

Dat kan zij niet weten hoe het zal over gaan en jij ook niet waarschijnlijk...
Kan je het een beetje plaatsen dat ze je momenteel niet kan verder helpen?
Het lijkt me wel frustrerend dat jou hulp geweigerd wordt omwille van een probleem dat je zelf niet in handen hebt. 
Tenzij het praktisch onmogelijk is natuurlijk dat weet ik niet.
De tips die ze jou gaf kan ik echter wel inkomen. Het zou kunnen dat ze eerst verwacht van jou dat je deze gaat toepassen en ervan uitgaat zolang je dit niet doet dat je geen stappen onderneemt om beter te worden. Ik zeg maar "het zou kunnen" en dit is niet persé mijn mening daarom voor alle duidelijkheid  :Wink: 
Het is wel zo, en dat ervaar je waarschijnlijk zelf ook wel spijtig genoeg, dat je zelf niet echt verder kan met die onrust en misselijkheid.
Wat je best zou kunnen gebruiken is wat hulp/begeleiding om echt iets te gaan doen met die tips.
Tenzij je sterk genoeg staat in jouw schoenen om voor jezelf een schema op te stellen om minder te roken, gezonder te eten en meer te bewegen en het toepast.

Misschien kan je psychiater op dat punt meer gaan betekenen voor jou. Alvast knap dat je contact genomen hebt om te informeren of hij iets meer kan doen.

Ik hoop dat de pillen tegen de misselijkheid gaan helpen.

AD kan inderdaad maagklachten veroorzaken, veel kans dat je dit in de bijsluiter vindt tussen de bijwerkingen.
Of het nu toeval is daar zal jij het best kunnen over oordelen de komende dagen.
Luister vooral goed naar je lichaam, dat is de beste raadgever. Elke persoon reageert anders.

Zelf ben ik een week geleden overgestapt naar de e-sigaret en gebruik liquids zonder nicotine.
Voordien had ik het roken al voor een groot deel afgebouwd.
Op een paar uitzonderingen na (1 sigaret ongeveer om de 2 dagen die ik ook wil laten) rook ik dus niet meer en grijp ik naar de e-sigaret als de nood het hoogst is.
Ik geloof echt niet dat dampen wel gezond is maar ik merk nu wel al een week het verschil aan mijn maag.
In september heb ik eerst antibiotica moeten nemen tegen de helicobacter die inmiddels uit mijn lichaam is en sindsdien continu maagzuurremmers moeten nemen omwille van mijn maagzweren en maagontsteking.
Ik begon echt moedeloos te worden omdat ik ondanks deze medicatie (en sporadisch nog eens motilium en imonogas) weinig tot geen verbetering merkte, en bang werd dat ik levenslang met maagklachten zou rond lopen.
Nu met het (bijna) stoppen de klachten verminderen krijg ik weer wat hoop.
Ik wist wel dat roken niet goed was voor de maag, maar had nooit gedacht dat het zo'n impact kon hebben.
Het valt nog af te wachten natuurlijk of het geen toeval is. Het is wel de eerste keer in al die tijd dat ik eens een week doorkom zonder misselijkheid.

Verder denk ik dat je op lang termijn nog steeds best geholpen wordt door natuurlijke middelen. Misschien omdat ik ook al een lange weg afgelegd heb op dat vlak en met medicatie weinig of enkel tijdelijk verbetering had.
Met AD heb ik zelf vreselijke ervaringen gehad die ik je liefst bespaar want niet iedereen reageert hetzelfde en het hoeft bij jou niet dezelfde kant op te gaan.
Ik las dat je homeopathie ook reeds probeerde e.d.
Ik zou nu ook niet bij de eerste de beste gaan, en zomaar gaan zoeken om te zoeken heb je kans om op een goede therapeut te vallen of opnieuw een ontgoocheling rijker te zijn.
Het is gewoon een kwestie van op de juiste persoon te vallen die het juiste advies en middel vindt, en zo simpel is dat niet. Best is om altijd open te blijven op dat vlak over wat je hoort, vooral ervaringen van mensen die je vertrouwt. En van daaruit met je eigen vragen en twijfels een beslissing te nemen of je het een kans geeft of niet.

----------


## catwoman13

ik ga er vanuit dat het overgaat...de vorige keren is het ook overgegaan na ong 8 weken...alleen ben ik toen in het begin van een periode (zo noem ik het maar)
gelijk begonnen of opgehoogt met medicijnen....dit keer is daar 6 weken mee gewacht omdat ik eerst na een paar weken in overleg met de huisarts naar een psygiater wou om mijn medicijn gebruik te bekijken en daarom ben verandert 4 weken geleden
ik ga ervanuit dat deze periode ook weer voorbij gaat alleen duurt die periode nu denk ik wat langer voordat de nieuwe medicijnen werken
de psygiater denk ongeveer 6 weken, die ervaring heeft hij met andere patienten en door de ophoging kan het nog wat sneller zijn zegt ie
ik ga en moet ervanuit gaan dat dit weer overgaat en ik eraan kan werken met therapie dat het niet weer gebeurd

natuurlijk volg ik de adviezen van de psygoloog al weken...maar voor iemand die niet van wandelen/sport houd is het verekte moeilijk om elke dag te gaan wandelen
gelukkig maak ik mijn hondje er erg blij mee
de eerste 5 weken van mijn periode ging ik ook om de avond naar de sportschool samen met mijn man die dat ook speciaal voor mij deed om me te steunen maar dat werkte voor mij niet, kreeg alleen maar meer stress voor mijn gevoel en was heel blij dat ik na die tijd weer naar huis kon
ook ben ik gaan haken en breien om afleiding te zoeken en doe dat nog steeds elke dag
moet van mezelf ook elke avond 1 uur verplicht tv kijken...iets wat ik al een half jaar savonds niet gedaan heb ivm het drukke leven wat ik had
ben nogal een bezige bij.....katten fokken / werken / eigen webshop / en druk gezin met nu nog 2 pubers (waren er 4)
en dit alles op advies van de psygoloog

het roken blijft een moeilijk onderwerp...van de zenuwen rook ik dus heel veel en om daar nu mee te minderen valt me zwaar
denk ook dat dat beter gaat lukken als ik niet meer zenuwachtig ben...dat denk de dokter en psygiater ook
de Wellbutrin die ik nu slik werkt daar ook aan mee....word in 150 mg ook gegeven aan mensen die willen stoppen met roken alleen heeft het dan een andere naam

gezonder eten....tja daar ben ik nog steeds mee aan het werk maar valt niet mee samen met de misselijkheid

----------


## Adike

Ik zie dat er veel gebeurt in de tussentijd dat ik aan het werk was. Ik blijf bij mijn standpunt dat ik het geen goed eetpatroon vind, wat wel degelijk misselijkheid tot gevolg kan hebben door een geirriteerd maagslijmvlies. Ook de versheid van produkten moet goed in de gaten gehouden worden.

Ik kan verantwoord begeleiden via Skype en/of per mail als iemand bereid is om een gedetailleerd voedingsdagboek bij houd. Zeker omdat ik ook contact leg met de behandelend artsen zodat er niet langs elkaar heen gewerkt wordt. Skype en email hulp wordt tegenwoordig ook via verzekeringsmaatschappijen vergoed omdat men dag en nacht beschikbaar kan zijn en men geen lange wachttijden en reistijden heeft, wat een voordeel kan zijn. Alternatieve geneeskunst is een complementaire geneeskunst en vervangt niet de reguliere hulpverleners. Wel kan door een gezonder leven met inzicht in de oorzaak van de spanningen men op de duur geen hulpverleners meer nodig heeft. Ik bied alleen hulp aan als dat verantwoord is en ik weet wat ik kan aanbieden.

----------


## Adike

Aanvulling op voorgande reactie. Ik vind het onverantwoord op deze site advies te geven zonder volledig op de hoogte zijn van alle gegevens. Kruiden kunnen wel degelijk kwaad bij deze klachten, omdat ze via de maag gaan.

----------


## supernikje

Het is dan toch niet zo moeilijk om te weten welke kruiden de maag wel of niet belasten?
Dat zoek ik zelf op zonder opleiding gehad te hebben.
En ook al vind je het niet terug, voel je het wel als een kruid je wel of niet bevalt (qua vertering).
Het is eerder de interactie tussen medicatie (maar die vernoemt ze) en huidige supplementen die in het oog dienen gehouden te worden.

En jij blijft dan iedere nacht op om te checken of je mail krijgt of een oproep via Skype?

----------


## supernikje

Ik reageer straks op jouw laatste reactie Catwoman. 
Toch even een vraagje tussendoor, uit nieuwsgierigheid  :Wink: 
Welke katten fok je?
We hebben zelf 2 htk's en één sphynxje  :Smile:

----------


## catwoman13

supernikje.......ik fok Britse korthaar

----------


## Adike

Supernikje, het is niet moeilijk om geneesmiddelen (kruiden) voor te schrijven. Ik ben niet bezig om zo veel mogelijk middelen voor te schrijven maar tracht iemand te genezen en dan wil ik verantwoord werken. Je kunt steeds meer middelen gaan geven om iemand te genezen, maar dat is niet de bedoeling. Ik kan met homeopathie bijv. overgeven volledig onderdrukken, maar dan moet je wel weten of dit verantwoord is en je niet voorbij de oorzaak gaat. In dat geval genees je niets en ben je bezig met symptoombestrijding. 

Mijn werkwijze is: iemand komt na telefonische afspraak voor een consult en meldt van te voren voor welke hoofdklacht men komt. Dit consult duurt een uur tot anderhalf uur. Waarbij alle klachten op een rijtje gezet worden en de bekende medische gegevens genoteerd worden. Het consult kan in mijn praktijk of via Skype zijn. Binnen 24 uur geef ik een telefonisch advies en bestel als iemand dat wil de geneesmiddelen, die rechtstreeks naar de cliënt gestuurd worden. Indien noodzakelijk ben ik telefonisch dag en nacht telefonisch bereikbaar en beschikbaar. Indien ik geneesmiddelen heb voorgeschreven dan adviseer ik ook hoelang een middel ingenomen mag worden, waarna we een vervolg afspraak maken als ik verwacht dat dat noodzakelijk is. In die vervolgafspraak wordt bekeken wat er veranderd is en of er een vervolg geneesmiddel noodzakelijk is. Zijn het structurele psychische problemen dan zullen daar meerdere afspraken voor nodig zijn waarbij ook huiswerk opdrachten gegeven kunnen worden.

----------


## supernikje

Even reageren op je bericht van 4/03  :Wink: 
Beetje later dan voorzien wel.
Ik weet niet hoe het komt maar ik kan blijkbaar noch quoten noch multiquoten op dit forum, komt dus misschien wel wat chaotisch over.

Je kan jezelf toch niet verplichten om ervan uit te gaan dat het nu weer over gaat?
Ik bedoel daar niet mee dat je pessimistisch moet gaan denken en ervan overtuigd raken dat dit niet gebeurt of nog maar er aan twijfelen.
Maar het feit dat je vernoemt dat je er moet van uitgaan is wel een teken dat je niet overtuigd bent en twijfelen mag toch?
Het is uiteraard fijner om te denken dat alles goed komt. Enkel hoeft het niet te betekenen dat er geen andere manier is om goed te komen als het met deze medicatie niet lukt.

6 weken is lang voordat ad werkt, normaal gezien merk je dat toch na een 3-tal weken dacht ik.
Tenzij dat je psy bedoelt tegen dat je probleem opgelost is.
Maar meer dan gokken kan ie niet op dat vlak vrees ik. Elke ad werkt verschillend van persoon tot persoon en er is ook geen oorzaak bekend die je onrust veroorzaakt ; dus hij weet gewoonweg niet waartegen hij precies moet behandelen.
Natuurlijk krijg je met de meeste tranquilizers onrust uit een patiënt. Enkel duurt dat maar tijdelijk en daarna moet je dosis verhogen. Ik weet dat ad niet hetzelfde is als tranquilizers, wel dat er ad die rustgevend werkt. Dus in die zin misschien.
Ik dacht gelezen te hebben op de bijsluiter van Wellbutrin dat het ook gebruikt wordt tegen adhd en zelf had je het daar ook over.
Waarom zou je zelf niet eens opzoeken of er natuurlijke middelen zijn die kunnen gebruikt worden hiervoor.
Zelf kan ik niet direct iets opnoemen maar ik lees nu en dan eens ervaringen van mensen die niet goed om kunnen met de medicatie hiervoor en beterschap hebben met alternatieve middelen.

Voeding is meestal ook belangrijk op dat vlak hoor. Het kan soms evenveel of meer doen dan medicatie maar dan moet je er wel echt werk van maken.

Wat sport/bewegen betreft : Wandelen kan je sowieso al niet laten want het hondje moet buiten komen  :Wink:  
Waarom kreeg je meer stress van naar de sportschool te gaan?

Met periodes noemen ze mij heel sportief en nochtans zijn er periodes dat ik bijna niet beweeg.
Dat komt omdat ik mezelf er niet graag toe dwing om te sporten om te sporten ; dat heeft volgens mij geen nut als je er geen plezier aan beleeft.
Wel kan ik me moeilijk voorstellen dat iemand niets graag van beweging doet.
Hou je van de natuur? Is fietsen altijd leuk in de zomer/lente. Wandelen kan heel anders zijn dan gewoon als je eens verder dan je deur een wandeltocht maakt.
Kom je niet graag je deur uit, zet een uurtje muziek op in een kamer waar je alleen vertoeft en laat je eens goed gaan op de muziek.

Naar de sportschool gaan kan leuk zijn, maar je moet dan ook staan achter de sport die je er gaat beoefenen. Als dat niet zo is kan je beter creatief zijn en iets sportiefs in mekaar steken op de plaats die je zelf wenst.

Van breien of haken zou ik zelf nog onrustiger worden maar dat is ook verschillend van persoon tot persoon.

Als je spreekt van "verplicht" tv kijken is het eerste wat ik me opkomt : tv uit, iets waar je jezelf moet tot verplichten brengt je geen rust.
lees een boek, maak kruiswoordraadsels, speel een gezelschapspel met je partner of kinderen of leg een cd op en begin wat mee te zingen.

Vind je het fijn om een bezige bij te zijn, of net niet?
Vind je zelf dat je teveel hooi op je vork neemt en zo dit kunnen bijdragen tot de onrust die steeds terug komt?
Men kan onrustig worden omdat het te rustig is rond ons, maar evenzeer omdat we steeds geprikkeld worden.

Je gaat meer roken als je onrustig bent omdat je hersenen de sigaret ervaren als een beloning. In die zin geeft het dan (onrechtstreeks even rust want tijdens een lastig moment/periode, krijg je een beloning van jezelf).
Anderzijds wordt je sneller terug onrustig aangezien je hersenen telkens opnieuw blijven vragen naar die beloning en bovendien je lichaam ook vraagt om de nicotine.
Je kan daar eventueel even bij stilstaan wanneer je rookt ; hoelang het gevoel van "tevredenheid" van die sigaret blijft nawerken.
Dat is echt niet lang hoor  :Wink: 
In mijn pms periode werd ik soms gek van mezelf omdat ik soms nog maar de ene sigaret uitgeduwd had en opnieuw zin had in een andere.
Dat kon niet volgens mijn logisch denken, en eigenlijk ben ik met de tijd gaan beseffen dat de zin in sigaretten er wel was maar niet de voldoening gaf waar ik naar zocht. Het zijn gewoon de hormonen op dat moment die me zin doen krijgen ik van alles dat gerookt of gegeten kan worden.
Maar de zin wordt nooit voldaan omdat het niet rustig is vanbinnen. 
Door dat te observeren zou het kunnen dat je met de tijd gaat inzien dat het wel haalbaar is om te minderen met roken. 
Anders moet je eens kijken op websites zoals rookwinkel.nl ofzo, waar je elektronische sigaretten kan kopen.
Daar staan bij de startersets ervaringen van mensen die stopten op die manier.
Zelf helpt het me ook goed. En wat ook kan als je niet onmiddellijk staat te springen om te stoppen, is starten met liquids waar nog nicotine in zit.
Nicotine is minder ongezond (NIET GEZOND) verdampt dan verbrandt en wat ook heel slecht voor je is, is de teer in sigaretten die heb je niet in de elektronische.

Ik wou dat toch nog even vernoemen want de maanden (half jaar) dat ik behandeld werd voor mijn maag zonder verbetering t.o.v. die bijna 3 weken dat ik nu bijna niet meer rook (uitzonderlijk nog 1/dag) : dat is dag en nacht verschil.
Ik heb mijn nexiam voor de eerste keer kunnen halveren en heb nog maar 1 dag last gehad sindsdien.

----------


## catwoman13

Supernikje.....
wat fijn toch weer een berichtje van je!!
de inwerktijd van AD staat toch echt 6-8 weken voor (helaas).......en als hij dan niet geschikt is word er inderdaad weer naar een andere gekeken
moet ik maar niet teveel over nadenken....de oxazepam helpt me een beetje de dag door te komen en dat ik wat rustiger ben ook voor mijn gezin
tot nu toe heb ik er nog niet meer nodig en red ik het al 12 weken met dezelfde hoeveelheid...weet dat het enorm verslavend is maar dat is mijn 2de zorg 
en volgens de psyg ben ik daar zo weer vanaf......

Sporten heb ik nooit wat gevonden en als je het dan verplicht moet doen levert dat alleen maar meer stress op

Met verplicht tv kijken bedoel ik eigenlijk dat ik weer moet leren ontspannen en rustig op de bank zitten...dat doen de meeste mensen savonds maar ik heb denk wel 3 jaar savonds niet meer op de bank gezeten om zomaar eens tv tekijken ....niks doen dus....altijd maar druk met het werk de katten of andere dingen....ben ook helemaal niet gewend om savonds weg tegaan naar een kennis of de sauna bvb....moet ik mezelf weer helemaal gaan aanleren

Nu dan even het verhaal van vandaag....ik was vorige week bij de psygoloog geweest en het enige wat zei me kon zeggen was 1 uur per dag wandelen, minder roken en een stress balletje kopen????........toen heb ik tegen haar gezegt is dit de behandelmethode?....ja zei ze ik kan verder weinig voor je doen eerst moeten de sympthomen verdwenen zijn dan pas kan ik in therapie met je.....heb toen gezegt dat dat wel erg jammer van mijn kostbare vergoede minuten was en daar was ze het mee eens en zei kom dan over een week of 3 maar eens terug??....moest vanmiddag naar mijn psygiater en heb hem dat verteld en de vraag gesteld of hij miss meer voor me kan betekenen dan alleen de controle over de medicatie..maar natuurlijk zei hij...ik kan je heel goed helpen
het zou toch vreemd wezen dat alle mensen met angst en paniek stoornissen moeten wachten tot die over zijn en dan pas geholpen kunnen worden terwijl je juist bij me komt en je door therapie er vanaf moet komen??
hier was ik het dus ook mee eens en nu gaat hij me verder proberen tehelpen......hij zou nog contact opnemen met mijn psygoloog
a

----------


## Kevertje

Belangrijk is wel om goed voor jezelf te zorgen. En de juiste voeding kan schelen. Ben zelf in het verleden enorm opgeknapt door een biogene-aminenarme voeding. Mijn angsten, stress en vreetbuien verdwenen grotendeels door het laten staan van kaas, chocolade, eieren en andere voedingsmiddelen waar ik sterk op reageerde.
Verder is het belangrijk om de geraffineerde suikers te laten staan, zorgen voor voldoende eiwitten, in het bijzonder bepaalde aminozuren, zoals tryptofaan, wat helpt om serotonine aan te maken in je lichaam. Tryptofaan zit onder andere in linzen, zaden en tonijn.
Ook wat supplementen kunnen schelen, zoals vitamine B, vooral vitamine B12, vitamine D, de juiste vetzuren.
Gebruik zelf 5htp, een natuurlijk middel dat helpt om serotonine en melatonine in je lijf aan te maken. Je mag het alleen NIET in combinatie met antidepressiva en sommige andere middelen gebruiken. Het middel helpt ook om de eetlust te reguleren. In mijn geval is dat dat ik bij stress enorme trek heb maar geen hap door m'n keel krijg en als ik die 5htp gebruik is ook dat rustiger. Het helpt ook om rustiger te slapen, waardoor je overdag meer ontspannen bent.
Ook theanine kan helpen om te ontspannen en de angst tegen te gaan. Het helpt je dopamine en serotonine te verbeteren op een natuurlijke manier.
Tv-kijken lijkt ontspannende maar zorgt ervoor dat je een stressreactie krijgt in je lichaam, terwijl je stilzit en je gaat er oppervlakkiger van ademen.
Beter is het dus om voldoende te bewegen, of dat nou een stuk wandelen, fietsen is of dansen, yoga of wat anders. Het helpt om je spanningen te ontladen, die anders in je lichaam worden opgeslagen. je hoeft niet altijd naar de sportschool om te bewegen en fit te blijven.
Wat heel erg ontspannend kan werken is floaten.
Het allerbeste is denk ik om ook aan de achterliggende problemen te werken. Een antidepressivum onderdrukt helaas je emoties, waardoor het lastiger is om eraan te werken.

----------


## catwoman13

ik probeer zo goed mogelijk voor mijzelf te zorgen qua eten maar dat valt niet mee als je de hele dag beroerd bent
slik extra vita D, vita C, magnesium, vita B en dan nog een goede multivitamine
kaas, chocolade e.d moet ik al helemaal niet aan denken
als ik helemaal niet kan eten drink ik nutricia voeding van de apotheek...zodat ik toch wat in mijn maag heb

----------


## Kevertje

Da's vervelend. Dan zou je het eens moeten laten uitzoeken of zelf eens nagaan waar je het beste op reageert. De een kan beter vegetarisch eten, de ander heeft weer andere dingen nodig, is een beetje persoonlijk. Weet ook niet zo wat de oorzaak van je klachten is. heb uit eigen ervaring gevonden wat mij helpt en misschien zijn er dingen waar je wat mee kan. Sowieso is het vaak het handigst om te kijken naar wat jou helpt. Voor de een is het een marathon lopen, voor de ander is het yoga of weer anders.
In ieder geval veel sterkte.

----------

